# best starting lineup



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

tonight's starting lineup against the Celtics was perfect!! with this starting lineup they don't even need Taylor and Rice to beat the Celtics.


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

i agree. tonight's lineup should be the lineup for the rest of the season.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Rice is out for at least 2 weeks, and that should be good news, now with this lineup there are 4 scoring threats and 2 shot blockers in the paint, this is one tough team to play now.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

hahahahaaa, another win tonight!! 3 straight wins


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

one more tonight!!!!!!! 4 in a row baby!!


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

francis= francis
cuttino =cuttino
jamison>>posey
brian grant>>griffin
amare>>ming

Theres your "best" lineup that you want so bad.I did my part. I went out of my way to forewarn folks on ccnet BEFORE the draft many times for a 6 month period only to be flamed/mocked/banned. WEll guess what folks,I was right all along,.Me= genius,rudy=dumb.

I cant believe what I read after the suns game.Everyone there was saying that not one person could have known how good amare would be. Duh,I did,its proven with my time stamped post there months ,days ,hours before the draft,

DUmbass yao only fans jumped on my a$$ ,but who gets the last laugh now? amare = roy

And on top of all of this,it would have been a better situation for ming to. He wanted to go to chinatown "warriors" real bad,they were tops on his list and chinas list. They would have sold out every game unlike the rockets.Im just to smart for my own good.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

what was your name on clutchcity.net? GetDariusmiles?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

you think the Rockets would have a better record now if they picked Amare? no! the Rockets needed a center, not another power forward, it's that simple. like many people said before, a good center is much harder to find. and let me explain to you why the Rockets are winning now, because Yao's defensive presence inside!!! i know it doesn't show up on the stats sheet everynight, but that's one of the key reasons why the Rockets are winning now, a 7-6 C that moves like a 6-10 PF, and who can block and alter shots in the paint, Amare can't do that.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

If we drafted Stoudemire, we would still have Cato starting!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

francis= francis
cuttino =cuttino
jamison>>posey
brian grant>>griffin
amare>>ming

notice something? your lineup is sooooooooo undersized, not to mention Grant is the only player who can play D.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> Me= genius,rudy=dumb.


exactly how would all these trades work? you just assume these teams are going to give up good players for guys who you consider crap. and amare isn't even a center. and i think rudy is the coach. he doesn't make all the personel moves.

you don't like mobley, taylor, griffin, thomas(not longer a rocket), nachbar, ming, posey, and i think i remember you saying you didn't like moochie. did i miss anybody? so who do you like? if you hate everyone on the team and are smarter than the coach, then how can you consider yourself a fan?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Rockets are a terrible team. 
trade, trade and trade!!!


----------

